# Combat Arms Bann - Geld zurück? (länger her)



## Speeedymauss (27. Oktober 2012)

*Combat Arms Bann - Geld zurück? (länger her)*

Hey Leute,
ich habe mal ne Frage,
kann ich von Combat Arms mein Geld zurück bekommen wenn ich gebannt wurde?
Geschichte dazu:
Ich habe vor nen par Jahren mal CA gespielt und da war ich auch noch so dumm und habe dafür gut geld (etwa 250Euro) ausgegeben, musste dann aber aufhören weil die Schule stress gemacht hat. Jetzt hatte ich mal wieder bock drauf und wollte es einfach mal wieder spielen (habe ja gute Premium Waffen) musste dann aber feststellen das ich gebannt wurde (bis 2032). Ich habe nur keine Ahnung warum. Ich wurde NIE darüber Informiert das ich etwas gemacht habe bzw sogar gebannt wurde. Als ich das spiel zum letzten mal gespielt habe ging alles noch, deswegen bin ich jetzt etwas verwundert.
Habe ka warum ich gebannt wurde und weiß nur das doch etwas viel Geld drin steckt.
Kann ich das Geld oder einen Unban zurück-/fordern?
gibt es sonst irgentwelche lösungen dazu?
MFG
Felix


----------



## omega™ (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Combat Arms Bann - Geld zurück? (länger her)*

Das erste was wohl jeder machen würde ist es, sich mal an den Support zu wenden.


----------



## Speeedymauss (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Combat Arms Bann - Geld zurück? (länger her)*

ja klar nur das ich von dem keine Antwort bekomme (anfrage vor einer Woche geschrieben)


----------



## D00msday (9. November 2012)

*AW: Combat Arms Bann - Geld zurück? (länger her)*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe mal ne Frage,
> kann ich von Combat Arms mein Geld zurück bekommen wenn ich gebannt wurde?
> Geschichte dazu:
> ...


 
Nein. Ausgeschlossen. Kein Geld zurück. 

Es handelt sich um einen Spiel-Clienten. Das heißt du mietest die Benutzung und nicht das Spiel. 

Wenn du gebannt wurdest, dann nur durch einen Grund. Das Hack-Shield wird wohl irgendetwas gefunden haben, was nicht erlaubt ist. Und sei es eine gehackte Waffe.

Ich würde dir eh Combat Arms 2 ans Herz legen, oder das kommende DayZ als aufgemotzte Standalone-Version. Die liegen im Moment voll im Trend.


----------

